# X800XL Crash 'n burn ???



## leo.1980 (Sep 7, 2005)

I am a overclocking newbie and after reading postings here about how to go about overclocking my ATi x800xl, i let ATITool find my max core. It went up to 423.xx (temp 63) when it started showing artifacts. The core came down to 420.xx (Temp. 65) when the monitor went in standby mode. I tried turning the PC on off and back on but the monitor wont come out of standby. The fan on the Ati x800xl is still working, I can feel the air. I removed the ATi card and connected the monitor to onboard graphics port and it works. Have I ruined my card?   I was in front of the comp when it happened so I am sure about the temperatures. Can the card burn at 65 ??   please help as I dont have the invoice for the card so cannot get it replaced.


----------



## leo.1980 (Sep 8, 2005)

anyone???


----------



## djbbenn (Sep 8, 2005)

Go into safemode and delete your drivers and get new ones...

-Dan


----------



## leo.1980 (Sep 8, 2005)

It is not even going to the bios, let alone safe mode.


----------



## djbbenn (Sep 8, 2005)

Oh its failing post...hmmm, thats not looking good. I shouldn't just die from a little oveclocking, when I crashed form oc'n and my screen went blank, it did the same thing but turn back on. Maybe you were just unlucky and it did die.  Chack the power cables just incase, and if you can get it into another computer to see if it does the same thing. Sorry for not being much help.

-Dan


----------



## leo.1980 (Sep 13, 2005)

Guess it wasnt a problem with the card. I tried the card on a friend's computer and is working there. I think the AGP port got burned/short while overclocking. I am sending the computer back to the company for replacement of motherboard. Thanks for ur help though, djbbenn


----------



## gazza (Sep 14, 2005)

My card done the exact same thing, when rebooting it still had the problem.  I turned it off from the mains, then restarted, everything went back to normal, it worked for me, but if  your card is knackered, then you may have to bite the bullet and purchase a nice shiny new one.  I would turn you fan up maybe 20% to make sure the card runs cooler or get a new heat sink for the card.


----------



## mwolfman (Sep 20, 2005)

Ok, this is a fixer for most problems that acure when the bios isent working.

unplugg the PC, press the powerbutton, insert the power and the PC should start, if not:
unplugg, see if you have a rest bios jumper, use it, and press the powerbutton, if you dont have the powerbutton: eject the battery and press the powerbutton... that should do the trick...
if not, then do a RMA...


----------

